# Ranitidine



## Aenor (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi, My new GP has prescribed ranitidine for my very refluxy twins. (Yay - at last! Wish my old GP had prescribed it months ago.) It seems to be helping loads already. But the leaflet accompanying it only talks about children three years and upwards. Are my babies on the right stuff? Is it licensed for babies? Should I be concerned? Also, one of my twins hates it and spits half of it out. Are there any cunning tricks for persuading babies to take medicine? The baby in question is quite highly strung and fussy generally...
Thanks for any advice,
Best wishes,
Aenor


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

The syrup doesn't have a license in the under 3's but it is often prescribed in younger chidren specifically for reflux/GORD. So yes it is the right stuff and does work  No need to be concerned.

Sorry no magic wand to get them to take it though. Are you using an oral syringe. Trick is to release it into the cheeek cavity when head tilted slightly back and they should then swallow (can't get the tounge to the cheek to thrust out the liquid).

Glad to hear that boys getting better   
Maz x


----------



## Aenor (Jan 19, 2009)

Maz, thank you!    That's reassuring. I'll try your advice about squirting it into the cheek cavity with head slightly back. Poor old Arthur now clamps his mouth shut as soon as he sees me approaching with the syringe!
Love your profile pic.
Ax


----------

